# query on points claim for overseas work experience



## imrancrest (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello , 

I have some queries regarding points claim for work experience . 

Currently , I have total of 4 yrs and 7 months yrs of work experience . 

I got my skills assessed on july 2011 and stated for 3 yrs and 7 months of full time work experience . 

By this september 2011 , I will have total of 4 yrs of full time work experience . 
Prior to this , I have worked as part time for one yr (20 hrs per week in nominated occupation). 

Since ACS needs 35 hrs work per week , I dint mention my part time work experience but DIAC accepts work exp even if is 20 hrs per week .

Can I say to DIAC that I have 5 yrs of work exp and claim 10 points for 5 yrs of overseas work exprience ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

You could do that, but you have unfortunately complicated your case. If I remember correctly, ACS accepts your less than 35 hours a week experience on a prorata basis. Hence, you had no need to NOT inform them about it. Of course you did it out of lack knowledge but keep in mind that when applying for ACS, their website instructs you to keep a copy of all documentation you send to them for DIAC. This means DIAC can ask you to show what you provided to ACS. And if there is a discrepancy between what you tell ACS and what you tell DIAC, well you have a problem at hand.

Granted, DIAC is extremely lenient, and just MIGHT accept your excuse of lack of knowledge, but I think the safest bet for you would be to ask ACS for a re-evaluation based on new evidence. It will cost you further money and time but it will put your documentation in order. This is my two cents and I am no immigration lawyer. You might want to consult a couple of good immigration agents and get opinions from them. Best of luck!!!


----------



## imrancrest (Apr 12, 2011)

leptokurtic said:


> You could do that, but you have unfortunately complicated your case. If I remember correctly, ACS accepts your less than 35 hours a week experience on a prorata basis. Hence, you had no need to NOT inform them about it. Of course you did it out of lack knowledge but keep in mind that when applying for ACS, their website instructs you to keep a copy of all documentation you send to them for DIAC. This means DIAC can ask you to show what you provided to ACS. And if there is a discrepancy between what you tell ACS and what you tell DIAC, well you have a problem at hand.
> 
> Granted, DIAC is extremely lenient, and just MIGHT accept your excuse of lack of knowledge, but I think the safest bet for you would be to ask ACS for a re-evaluation based on new evidence. It will cost you further money and time but it will put your documentation in order. This is my two cents and I am no immigration lawyer. You might want to consult a couple of good immigration agents and get opinions from them. Best of luck!!!


Thanks leptokurtic . I have one more ques , Is is mandatory that my part-time exp should be post qualification . 
I have done my part time job in my final semester of my bachelors degree (6 months) and 6 months post qualification .


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

imrancrest said:


> Thanks leptokurtic . I have one more ques , Is is mandatory that my part-time exp should be post qualification .
> I have done my part time job in my final semester of my bachelors degree (6 months) and 6 months post qualification .


I remember reading either on the ACS website OR on the DIAC website that experience after school (high school) is counted. The authority on this matter would be the DIAC website if you are asking about the visa and the FAQ section of the ACS website if you are asking about assessment. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## imrancrest (Apr 12, 2011)

leptokurtic said:


> I remember reading either on the ACS website OR on the DIAC website that experience after school (high school) is counted. The authority on this matter would be the DIAC website if you are asking about the visa and the FAQ section of the ACS website if you are asking about assessment. Hope this helps!!!


I thought about visa .
For assessment , I read somewhere only post qual is accepted . But in DIAC for visa , they did not have such obligation . They said something like "work at least 20 hrs per week " Seems like DIAC accepts it .


----------



## Sherry_ (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi ,

I will appreciate your assistance on the following two queries. 

Based on my work experience assessment, would I be able to claim for (10 points) five years overseas experience? My question is in the context that I have gap between my work experiences i.e. (no work) from Mar 2005 to Apr 2007 due to MS studies? 

First Job - Mar2003 to Feb 2005
Second Job - May 2007 to Dec 2009
Third Job - Jan 2010 to Dec 2011


My ACS recognized experience is till Dec 2011 i.e. date of ACS application submission. I am going to apply for Australian PR in May 2012. Would I be able to claim my experience for five months (Jan 2012 to May 2012), considering I am working in the same organization, position and role, with the supporting employer refernce letter dated May 2012. 

Thanks,
Sherry


----------



## imrancrest (Apr 12, 2011)

Sherry_ said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I will appreciate your assistance on the following two queries.
> 
> ...


No . DIAC only accepts what is written in ACS letter .


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

hi , 

While I was changing jobs I have a gap of about 1 1/2 year. Will this have any negative impact on my application with ACS or DIAC ?


----------



## Navision (Jun 2, 2014)

*work experience points claim*

Hi Guys,

I have accessed my degree as ICT business analyst. However, I have an experience of System Engineer/Administrator. I have 3 years overseas experience and 1 year local experience as System engineer/administrator and i want to claim a points for each (Local and Overseas) to make it 60 points.

My question is, Does System engineer/Administrator is closely related to ICT business analyst?

If someone have been into same situation, then could you please share your experience.

Thanks


----------



## nkotra (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi, 

I have done my bachelors in Electronics and Communication , but i am working as a software engineer from 6 years. Will by experience count for the skill assessment?

Thanks


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes it will be counted.
for a degree with Electronics, ACS would deduct a total of 4 years from your experience.
so you will be left with 2 Years of skilled experience which may not help you to claim any points for experience though as it is less than 3 Years.

hope it helps.



nkotra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done my bachelors in Electronics and Communication , but i am working as a software engineer from 6 years. Will by experience count for the skill assessment?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## nkotra (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank You for your answer


----------



## vkv (Jun 6, 2016)

*Acs assessment result confusion*

This is regarding my ACS assessment result(recieved on 1-Jun-16) in which my Master Degree(completed in July 2006)have been evaluated major in ICT. I have started my ICT job from July 2006 but in my ACS letter it mentioned that employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work in 261313 (Software Engineer).
I do understand that generally ACS deduct first 24 months of our ICT jobs to make our profile equivalent/compatible as per ANZSCO standard but in my case they have deducted 2 year 2 months (26 months) as it mentioned to calculate my experience after August 2008 . So I have few Query below.
1- In this scenario should I start counting my experience from spetember 2008 or from August 2008 to calculate the points?
2- Also due to 26 months deduction, my expereince is falling short by 1.5 month for 5 years category hence I am loosing 5 points, so to get full 5year overseas experience points, do I need to re-submit my ACS assessment after 2 months again or while EOI DIAC will count my full 5 year as I am in same job? 
I am working in same organisation since I received my ACS but my country location has been changed after that.

Thanks in Advance

VKV
ACS applied: 19-May-16, ACS recieved:1-Jun-16


----------



## PJAIN (Jul 13, 2016)

*How to add Aus experience less than 1 year ?*

Hi All,

I have to apply for EOI and facing a issue while submitting my application.

Exp: 
May 2011 - Aug 2013 Outside India - 2yr 3 months (no point for this)
Aug 2013 - June 2016 - Australia - 2 Yr 10 months

This way system gives me 5 points only . (only for Aus exp > 1 yr). This does not seems logical to me.

1) Can i add part of my Aus experience to India exp - 3 yrs (may2011 - may 2014) - 5 points - as per skill based exp.

2) Then claim for 1 yr in Australia - (may 2014 - may 2015) - - 5 points 

It was for the same company in india and Aus.


Any help how to present this in EOI would be helpful. 

Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

PJAIN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have to apply for EOI and facing a issue while submitting my application.
> 
> ...


No. The legislation (and geography) doesn't consider Australia to be overseas.


----------



## aus91 (Jun 24, 2018)

Sherry_ said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I will appreciate your assistance on the following two queries.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat and that is why I'm waiting before going for an assessment. What did you do in your case?


----------



## NgocVan_Elisa (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi everyone!

I have some queries regarding points claim for overseas work experience so your replies would be highly appreciate

And here is my story and there are 4 gap years during my work experience:

I have graduated my Bachelor Degree in Jun2005 with Software Engineer major

Sep2005-Jan2010: 4 years 4 months for Software Developer
Feb2010-Oct2010: 8 months for Quality assurance engineer
Nov2010-May2014: 3 years 6 months of doing no IT job (I started new business with a friend and not related to nominated occupation)
Jun2014-Aug2016: 2 years 2 months for Software Tester
Sep2016-Mar2017: 7 months for Business Analyst
Apr2017-Now: 1 years 5 months for Software Tester

1. How many years of experience will ACS give me for the point test if I apply for Software Engineer - 261313? 
2. Should I study and get a Microsoft certificate now to have more 10 points for my education section? (I intend to get Microsoft Certified Solutions Developer)

Thanks advance for your sharing


----------



## ramona11 (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi,

I hope someone could help me with this.

I would like to claim overseas work experience (as a chemical engineer) from 2 different employers. As of this May, i will get my three years work experience for 5 points claim. Is it possible if I’m only providing my employment contract and monthly pay-slip for my evidences?Since I am not keen to mention my visa application to my superior/owner. 

Thanks beforehand.


----------

